# cost of living comparison



## lew (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good free website where I can compare cost of living from Newcastle (Sunderland) England to Amsterdam Netherlands?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

lew said:


> Does anyone know of a good free website where I can compare cost of living from Newcastle (Sunderland) England to Amsterdam Netherlands?


Not sure if Geordies would like you classing Sunderland as Newcastle 

I'm not sure about a standard catch all website but you could try the following websites

Housing: Rightmove - UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent
Utilities: uSwitch.com: Search, switch & save on all your home services and financial products
TV Licence: £130 per year
Food: Google Morrisons, Tesco, Asda, Waitrose - They're all Supermarkets
Council Tax: Depends on property but bands will be on the Council website Sunderland City Council
Petrol: It's about £1.12 at the moment.

Hope this helps


----------

